# Piping Skills



## Snowbawl (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi all.

Would anyone know of any website, that goes into good detail on techniques with piping (chocolate, cream etc,) or even a good book i could buy.

Thanks.


----------



## Sugarcreations (Jan 18, 2007)

Well as far as books go there is:

Toba Garrett
Collette Peters

Both have great information in them.

You could also pick up a Wilton starter kit at Michaels or Hobby Lobby. Their starter kit 1 will give you what your looking. As far as chocolate goes I would imagine it would be the same. Creme? What cremes are you speaking of?


----------



## Snowbawl (Jan 18, 2007)

Just normal whiped cream. I have searched the net but all i could find was pictures of designs, nothing to show me step-by-step of how to start. I should have said for the chocolate, i will be using a paper cone.


----------



## jkath (Jan 18, 2007)

SugarCreations is right - go to Michael's and ask for a Wilton cake decorating book. There are quite a few, all with step-by-step instructions.
Another thought - I believe there are a few videos out there that show you the process. You may even be able to find something like that at your local library.


----------

